# coffee grinder or Deli grinder



## Homie80 (May 8, 2014)

I have a local deli who sells Monmouth coffee beans and they usually grind up the espresso blend for me using their own commercial machine. I am also in the process of looking at a new machine upgrade to either a Rocket Evo v2 or Alex Duetto IV.

The grind they produce is pretty good so not sure if it would be wise to get an extra grinder for home use.

(The other half is not sure as she is budget conscious!)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can use those beans yes, but you will not get the best from them, beans go stale very very quickly after grinding.

It will be worth shelling out for a decent burr grinder, dont get a cheap blade one as it will be pointless and not get your grinds fine enough for espresso.

Work on the other half!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you absolutely, definitely, positively most certainly need to get decent grinder to pair with either of those machines, or it will be a waste of time and money.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Please see this thread for the best way forward with your budget issues









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16282-A-good-argument-for-an-electric-grinder


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

as above....

you'd get better results from a cheap gaggia classic and a decent grinder than you ever would partnering a rocket with pre-ground coffee.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

May as well grind kidney beans and use those.


----------



## Homie80 (May 8, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> May as well grind kidney beans and use those.


or like that famous quote, 'should have gone to specsavers'


----------



## Homie80 (May 8, 2014)

ok, will go for the Mignon MK2


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Homie80 said:


> or like that famous quote, 'should have gone to specsavers'


I was being serious though.

If you buy one of those two machines and use preground; may as well just use kidney beans in a pressurised delonghi.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

why not go for the eureka zenith e with an expobar dual boiler?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yep, i'd bring down your machine budget and spend more on a decent grinder. The mignon is a great little grinder for those using lower end machines, but it's not a grinder I'd partner up with a rocket.


----------



## Homie80 (May 8, 2014)

thanks all and think the eureka zenith e looks good, will look into it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zenith e is good and a great forum deal on it too.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Zenith deal is not on the BB website and is for forum members only. The machines are black and being dispatched from Italy next week. Forum special price is £499 saving £150. You need to phone Bella BArista and speak with Claudette, give her your info telling her your forum name and she will contact you when they are ready


----------



## Homie80 (May 8, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Zenith e is good and a great forum deal on it too.





dfk41 said:


> The Zenith deal is not on the BB website and is for forum members only. The machines are black and being dispatched from Italy next week. Forum special price is £499 saving £150. You need to phone Bella BArista and speak with Claudette, give her your info telling her your forum name and she will contact you when they are ready


Great stuff!

Hey DavecUk, did you review the Evo V1 on the BB website? I may end up with the V2 and decent grinder, as the other half would not allow a decent grinder and Verona due to budget/austerity check!


----------

